# Reducing laptop/mobile devices screen brightness more then default?



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Curious if/how one can do it to reduce the brightness down on the screens. LikeI'm coming from a Garmin Legend Cx GPS view point where the brightness can be dialed down to 5% lowest and bumped up to 100% in 5% increments (IIRC when I had the GPS back in the day).

Now I find laptops and mobile devices to be a bit bright at night often killing your night vision if you look at it. My itouch (gen1) on the lowest brightness with auto-brightness enabled (enabled because it is less bright then with it disabled) is like 50% brightness on the GPS. 

Ultimately what it comes down to is battery life and in some cases it becomes and issue giving off too much of a visual signature at night. I still use the itouch as a flashlight in a way when making my way upstairs to my bedroom but when you're trying to stretch longer life away from the wall socket with most power draining options turned off already any extra bit helps.

Would some resistors help? If so how would one do it?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I think some people jailbreak their ipods also, which allows for more customisation than the Apple sofware allows.


----------



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

I don't have that issue with mobile devices... usually the lowest brightness is so low that you can barely make out anything. I have a Macbook Air at brightness of about 20% which is the lowest I can bare. My iPhone 4 is on 20% as well, but I have a matte screen protector on it, from PowerSupport. It's better for the eyes and makes everything less bright, so you might want to look into that!

Anyway, about giving off too much brightness at night, I do have that issue with my imac. It's permanently on 0% brightness and still brighter than mobile devices at 60%. My point being... you need a table lamp or something so that you're not staring at the brightest thing in the room. It eases the eyes a lot. Took me several years to figure that one out lol.


----------

